# Microsoft Word (not responding)



## PCPatrick

I've never had a problem with Word until today. Everytime I try to open Word documents, within a minute or so, I get the message: "Microsoft Word (not responding)." My Word program locks up and the hour glass is present. Anyone know what the problem could be? Any help would be much appreciated.
--
Patrick


----------



## herojig

PCPatrick said:


> I've never had a problem with Word until today. Everytime I try to open Word documents, within a minute or so, I get the message: "Microsoft Word (not responding)." My Word program locks up and the hour glass is present. Anyone know what the problem could be? Any help would be much appreciated.
> --
> Patrick


Yeah, Word is usually stable so u may have a 3rd party add-in that is causing the problem. Use safemode to start word and turn off all the add-ins, restart, and see if that helps:

Use User-Initiated Safe mode

To start a Microsoft Office program in User-Initiated Safe mode:

On the Microsoft Windows Start menu

Click Start, point to All Programs, and then point to Microsoft Office.
Press and hold the CTRL key, and then click the name of the Microsoft Office program that you want to run.
In the Command Prompt window

--OR --

At the command prompt, use the /safe option when you start the program.

To stop User-Initiated Safe mode, exit the program, and then start it again normally.


----------

